# Ping Kartsen 3 black Dot worth buying



## russellj0 (May 21, 2011)

I have a chance to buy a set of Kartsen 3 black dot irons and was wondering if there is much of a demand for these irons any more they are at a local aution where i live and i was thinking about putting them i ebay if i won them, do you think the would sell i would rate them at a 7 out of 10. It is a complete set 1-W and also has driver,3 and five wood with them.


----------



## EzTec (Jun 10, 2011)

I've read that if they are all matching serial numbers it drives (pardon the pun) the cost up a bit. Do your research before committing. See what others are selling for, and plan accordingly.


----------

